# Fly's Gone Wild!



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Recently I was reminded of when I first learned to flycast. I hooked everything but a fish. (my ear and arm included). How many of you guys have any funny mishaps when a fly went Wild on you?
Thanks for the trip down memory lane Kruggy! Hows your skull? I had to post it man thats funny! Let's hear some stories....OLJ


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

my first time fly fishing was on the madison river in wyoming... learned to cast using a piece of yarn as the fly. then went to the river, and casted many unsuccessful casts, including getting my dry fly caught 10 feet up a dead tree. my dad climbed up and took that out. the kicker of the day, was almost hooking a muskrat, then smacking a bat with my backcast and killing him.... crazy time, still have yet to catch a fish in WY.... ha


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

yes sir I remember my first fly rod I had no one to show me all I knew was that the movie "A river runs through" was very neat out in the yard trying to cast my wife ask me if I was spinning a cacoon I was covered in orange line butI was smart enough to not put a hook on it and that was many frs and many lost flies ago so you would think I would get better with time but last fall while fishing for smallies in a creek I missed one and got excited and was trying to bet back in there fast and got hit in the back of the head with a clouser and a circle hook lodged in my neck needless to say no smallie just a sucker foul hooked in the neck but it never stops me lol!%


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a little off topic but my fly fishing buddy/co-worker, works up in the office and was opening a box, About cut off his ring finger with a box cutter today. Dont look like he will be fly fishin with me for awhile, that sux.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

> This is a little off topic but my fly fishing buddy/co-worker, works up in the office and was opening a box, About cut off his ring finger with a box cutter today. Dont look like he will be fly fishin with me for awhile, that sux.


As soon as I cut myself I knew You were going to get me back! I can butcher deer and fish and remove hooks from people's skulls, but I guess im not so good with a box-cutter.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I once got hooked in the face about a half inch from my right eye. I was floating a river in a canoe with another guy when he hooked me with his backcast. Very scary.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Guess I'll post my own too. 
When I first learned (self taught too) I had a pfleuger 9' 4wt. casting a very large bass popper (like a size 2 hook). Every thing was going good till I had a big bite and set the hook so hard my popper came right back at me. It went all the way through the cartledge on the top of my ear. 
I just snipped the line and went back to casting. Leaving it hang like a cool 
80's earring. It couldnt have been 5 casts later with a Royal coachman when I put it through the "sweet meat" on the back/bottom of my casting arm!
Lets just say my Dad thought it might be time for a new hobby when he came home from work. He snipped the hooks and removed all my new "jewelry".


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

While the incident did not occur my first time fly fishing - or anywhere near it for that matter- it was one of the most hilarious, memorable and scary incidents that has happened to me while on the water. I think it was June of 2004, I was fishing the Hex hatch on Michigan's upper Manistee River,(For anyone who has not had the opportunity to do this the Hex [Hexagenia Limbata] is a member of the family Ephemeridae and is the second largest mayfly in North American waters they also tend to come off the water while it is dark and they also attract swarms of insect eating birds) It was about 11:45 p.m. and I was casting to what I believed to be a huge brown that was tucked behind a beaver lodge. The bugs were thick that night and I was really concentrating on getting my approach tight to cover when all of the sudden I felt this huge tug on my line. I set the hook like a mad man and watched as line went tearing from my reel, only the line was not heading either up or down stream it was going straight into the air. After about a full minute of wondering what the he#$ was going on my line literally began to encircle me. I reeled in as fast as I could while unraveling myself from my fly line only to find that a bat had taken my fly from the waters surface and that I had set the hook directly into the meat of its leg. Let me just say that the bat was a bit perturbed but I managed to cut my leader and the bat lived to fight another day.

FWF


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ok here is one one time about a year ago me and my dad were fishing on in a erie trib and i was casting and all of usuden my dad screams and starts m fing me and i was laughing so hard and i see that the hook logged in his mouth and i always would tip my flies with magget and their was 3 magget sqerming in my dads mouth ohh man what it fun i got the hook out he acted like we were going home then i calmed him down and everything was fine


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I myself have had my moments of not so perfect casting.... I have to start off by saying it has been about 10 years since I started fly fishing, and have owned my share of fly rods, but before I ever have a fly rod... a 6ft shakespeare ugly stick was used to improvise as a fly rod... to my surprise a spinning reel doesnt work very well as a fly rod.... but I did manage to catch about a 200lb sucker.... ME!!!! caught myself in the back of the head right behind the ear.... and while out fishing I certainly didnt want to stop a fishing trip for a hook in my skin so I just cut the line and wore the fly around the rest of the afternoon and really didnt know how bad it was....

made it home that evening to just make a trip out to the hospital.... ended up with 15 stitches... what had happened was the hook point went to the skull and the barb wasnt allowing the hook to come out so they had to cut my skin/scalp to get it out... 

So I have my "battle wounds" to show for my misfortunes when "fly fishing"


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

My best moment happened not to long ago. My four year old son and I went out on our maiden voyage in an aluminum fishing boat I just picked up. He was all set with his super man fishing rod and I had my five wt. I was hurling this muddler minnow like you wouldn't believe. I'm trying to get this perfect cast up under a dock and my line rolls out but the fly stayed back in the boat. My son starts crying! I look back and I got him right in the side of the neck. Just got him with the point of the hook I pulled it out and he was hysterical. He's crying and says "daddy is the air going to come out of my neck when i breath?"

It was so hard not to laugh.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

My most recent mishap was a hook in my finger up to the bend  
I was fishing an egg under a stone fly for steelhead in Michigan. I had just landed a decent size chomer and my buddy came over to take a look. The fish had taken the top fly (stone) and decided that as I reached to remove the hook it was time to go. Somehow it got enough tail thrust to really take off and the trailing egg hook found it's way dierectly in to my finger as it went by....I now had 8lbs or so of really upset fish atached via hook to my hand. Luckily my buddy had his net at the ready and got her after the first shocking run. It went in hard enough that it tore a little bit so I was actually able to back it out instead of push through and clip. A dot of ZapaGap to stop the bleeding and back to fishing I went


----------

